# Plan B - Wellington point - St Helena 20/5



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

After the poor form this morning going to try somewhere else tomorrow.

Will leave from Wello point around 6am and if the conditions are as expected head toward St Helena Island.

Glad I have Turbo fins! Last time without them was a serious workout.

Ash


----------

